
Segway Ends Production - ohjeez
https://www.fastcompany.com/90517971/exclusive-segway-the-most-hyped-invention-since-the-macintosh-to-end-production
======
1-6
I thought Xiaomi Ninebot bought out the Segway brand as it came under legal
fire for making Segway clones. Xiaomi Ninebot is producing more Segways than
ever with no end in sight.

Edit: It's only the U.S. unit which is getting canned.

